# Back from Miami...got some goodies



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

Was in Miami last week visiting some family and made some purchases.

Went to Key West and visited several cigar stores. There's a store called Grumpy's Cigars that had a very nice selection and the prices were not bad considering the location. Also picked up an Opus X and a God of Fire for the Key West Havana Cigar Co. on Mallory Square. Prices didn't seem bad so I treated myself to a nice gift. 

Checked out Vilar Cigars in Miami and they had a huge selection and great prices. I picked up a Padron 1964 Anniversary series for about $16. I also got some Alec Bradley Tempus along with some Casa Magna. I want to see if they are truly the #1 cigar as stated by CA. Of course, I had to check out Mike's Cigars sinces I order from them, and they had a nice setup. Got some boxes from them.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Nice Haul


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Wow, very nice. That's a fair selection.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice! I am working on a business trip to Souther FL and have to make it down there.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick ups!! Man I have to get my [email protected]* to Florida.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score! :mrgreen:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice selection. I see some of my favorites in those pics. Key West has a couple of cool cigar shops for sure.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

good job. enjoy


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice score!

I just hit up Miami last month & a few of the factories around Calle Ocho! Good stuff!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool score


----------



## redlegrod (Jun 24, 2009)

Good job! I am heading to South Florida in September. I can't wait!!!!

Rod


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice grab. Flavor wise, I see a little bit of everything in there.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice score! I'm heading down South next month, I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice Haul!

Any advice for someone heading there for his honeymoon in a month???????


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Really nice haul. How are those AB SCRs??


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

darkninja67 said:


> Really nice haul. How are those AB SCRs??


Haven't had them yet, but thought I needed to try them along with the Tempus. I have in the humidor resting for a little bit before I give them a try from all the Florida humidity and traveling.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

living in FL is definitely awesome as far as being able to grab good smokes whenever i want.
nice haul man, key west is definitely awesome.
Did you check out any of the guys hand rolling in any of the shops?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice pic ups!






Shawn


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

SmokeRings said:


> Did you check out any of the guys hand rolling in any of the shops?


We went in every cigar shop on Duval St. and did not see anyone hand rolling any. We were only there for a day so we didn't have time to go beyond that.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice haul you have there :tu I wish the few local shops around me had better selections of singles, maybe its just the packaging but I really wanna try one of those Siglo's


----------

